# What Is Your Pet Peeve?



## Hulaette (Jul 1, 2015)

My biggest pet peeve is when people tell me how to do things and when to do it like I'm a freaking 10 year old. I also can't stand it when people try to triumph their opinions over mine, get cocky about it, and disrespect me.


----------



## ams (Jul 1, 2015)

Loud chewers make me borderline homicidal.


----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

People who don't know how to freaking flush the toilet. Like do we REALLY need to put a sign that shows you how to flush???


----------



## Azza (Jul 1, 2015)

People who think they're right when they actually aren't. Then they act all annoyed when they realise they're wrong. People who leave stuff around and don't bother to pick it up. People who do something and claim they didn't. Clingy people. A,ot of other things, that's just off the top of my head.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 1, 2015)

- My older neighbor who runs his loud lawn equipment all day.
- People having no respect for another's opinion.
- People who text while they drive.
- Loud babies, kids, and adults in theaters.
- Guys who manspread their legs.
- People who call themselves the best at something with bragging.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 1, 2015)

people who burp and fart in public, like HELLO? if you want to pollute the air at least do it silently! it ain't yours >:C

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> - Guys who manspread their legs.



this made me laugh


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 1, 2015)

Loud noises, like the sound of a saw hitting metal or even a vacuum will annoy me. It's, kind of bad.


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 1, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> people who burp and fart in public, like HELLO? if you want to pollute the air at least do it silently! it ain't yours >:C
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I think burping is funny. Where I come from when a man belches it's considered attractive by the females. I kid you not.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 1, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> I think burping is funny. Where I come from when a man belches it's considered attractive by the females. I kid you not.



thank goodness I don't live there otherwise I wouldn't have the chance to either be strait or gay


----------



## Pharaoh (Jul 1, 2015)

People touching me when I have not given them permission, people talking over me, people not listening to what I say, people stereotyping others, people looking down on you if you appear or act younger, people not cleaning up after themselves, people staring at you with no expression while you talk, people who don't care if they smell like they haven't bathed in weeks and insist on trying on clothes in the fitting room- stinking both the clothes they try on and the fitting room up with their stench, people lying and being caught in a lie but aren't willing to admit to it, people in G-E-N-E-R-A-L. 8)

Otherwise, I also hate turtlenecks, scratchy materials, the feeling of lotion on my hands, yelling, when cheese doesn't melt properly, when food touches one another on the plate, and the fact that Hidden Valley Ranch dressing is considered ranch dressing, no, it is not, it's the satan of dressings, you have all been fooled.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 1, 2015)

People who meander in the streets either driving or walking, who take up all the lanes or sidewalk because they can't decide where they're going.  Indecisive people in general.  People who wander around drunk, because not only does it cause them to wander aimlessly taking all the lanes, but they're usually being a jerk about it, too.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 1, 2015)

Incompetence


----------



## Bowie (Jul 1, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> I think burping is funny. Where I come from when a man belches it's considered attractive by the females. I kid you not.



It's a fetish, I believe. To a degree, even I have it.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 1, 2015)

When people try to quote funny lines from movies or shows or whatever and get even one word of it wrong

When people smack their lips when chewing


----------



## Rizies (Jul 1, 2015)

1) People who chew with their mouth open, when they are perfectly capable of chewing with their mouth closed.  
2) Bikers (bicycle) who insist on playing the role of a vehicle when it's convenient for them, then playing pedestrian when it's convenient.  Don't get me wrong, I don't mind sharing the road with a biker - as long as they are a vehicle, and stop at the stop signs and signal!!


----------



## piichinu (Jul 1, 2015)

1. Ppl who mess up your and you're 
2. When someone touches an object and makes it sweaty 
3. People who talk nonstop
4. When someone doesn't let you buy some clothing because they "don't like it." you're not gonna wear it... i am

Will add more late


----------



## boujee (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm always agitated, so everything


----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

When people can't read the sign on a door that says "Please use the other door" and STILL tries to open that door wondering why it won't open....


----------



## Beardo (Jul 2, 2015)

When I'm singing and people join in


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2015)

There's been like, 3 to 4 threads about Pet Peeves in the Brewster's Cafe within the past 6 months.  Can a mod PLEASE sticky this one???  I'm getting tired of seeing them die after a couple months and then new ones taking their place.  It's starting to become repetitive.  :/ For the love of god, please NO MORE Pet Peeve threads people.  The only reason I didn't bump any of the others is because they're over a month old and it would be necro posting.  Geez, Pet Peeve threads are starting to become one of my Pet Peeves.  How ironic is that?


My pet peeve is bugs btw.  They're gross.


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2015)

my pet peeve is people who don't know what pet peeves are )))))))))


----------



## piichinu (Jul 2, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> There's been like, 3 to 4 threads about Pet Peeves in the Brewster's Cafe within the past 6 months.  Can a mod PLEASE sticky this one???  I'm getting tired of seeing them die after a couple months and then new ones taking their place.  It's starting to become repetitive.  :/ For the love of god, please NO MORE Pet Peeve threads people.  The only reason I didn't bump any of the others is because they're over a month old and it would be necro posting.  Geez, Pet Peeve threads are starting to become one of my Pet Peeves.  How ironic is that?
> 
> 
> My pet peeve is bugs btw.  They're gross.


looks like thats not your only pet peeve. oh u said that already sorry i didnt rly read


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 2, 2015)

Another pet peeve of mine is when people try to 1UP you after you tell a story or achieve something great and they don't.


----------



## Esphas (Jul 2, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> There's been like, 3 to 4 threads about Pet Peeves in the Brewster's Cafe within the past 6 months.  Can a mod PLEASE sticky this one???  I'm getting tired of seeing them die after a couple months and then new ones taking their place.  It's starting to become repetitive.  :/ For the love of god, please NO MORE Pet Peeve threads people.  The only reason I didn't bump any of the others is because they're over a month old and it would be necro posting.  Geez, Pet Peeve threads are starting to become one of my Pet Peeves.  How ironic is that?
> 
> 
> My pet peeve is bugs btw.  They're gross.


theres a lot of threads this happens to not just pet peeve ones. not to mention you posting on one is just part of the problem. if they die they just arent active enough to be kept around lmao. but if youre going to complain about how many there are dont make one yourself

pet peeve is being patronized


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2015)

Esphas said:


> theres a lot of threads this happens to not just pet peeve ones. not to mention you creating one is just part of the problem. if they die they just arent active enough to be kept around lmao. but if youre going to complain about how many there are dont make one yourself
> 
> pet peeve is being patronized




What?  I didn't make one myself though??    A thread I mean.


----------



## Esphas (Jul 2, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> What?  I didn't make one myself though??    A thread I mean.


i mean posting on them


----------



## badcrumbs (Jul 2, 2015)

People that don't use their turn signals. Drives me ****ing crazy.


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 2, 2015)

Groups of students who walk really slow in the school hallways, it seems intentional.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jul 2, 2015)

People who cancel plans or who are always late, and like I don't mean 5 or 10mins, but _hours_ late. I just can't deal with it, especially if I've showered and taken the time to do my hair and makeup. 
It just makes me crazy, if you know you're gonna cancel let me know instead of waiting last minute! Or if you're gonna be late atleast text me so I can like run some errands or something... Ughhhh I hate it. xP


----------



## JCnator (Jul 2, 2015)

My biggest pet peeve is whenever someone tells me that I should think/do that way, but didn't give any argument whatsoever. How am I supposed to believe in them if I don't get to know on why they thought that?


----------



## piichinu (Jul 2, 2015)

i thought of another
when people go into the school library and never shut the *** up, especially during finals season. my school is massive and has a bunch of couches and talking areas everywhere, ever tried those?


----------



## Llust (Oct 27, 2015)

*What are your pet peeves?*

it drives me insane when people use the wrong 'your.' the concept is so simple yet i see adults and students use the wrong one all the time. that along with people who chew with their mouths open


----------



## Mink (Oct 27, 2015)

Spoiler: long list



People touching my things without asking, annoying repeating sounds, people asking me to draw them or anything they want irl when I didn't offer, people who blame anything but themselves for THEIR failure, people who say "chill" when i didn't say anything offending nowadays lol, people who don't cover their mouth while sneezing/coughing, when people say "literally" but don't "literally" really mean it, not having paper towels or a hand dryer in the restroom (school pls), when people don't pick up their trash, people who cut in line, seriously dude? you "literally" pushed the girl in front of me to get a Doritos snack.., crying children in public places, EVERYWHERE I go in every restaurant, they're there...everywhere ;-;, slow walkers, omfg move for bicyclers and please get out the way to the grass because I have to sprint to school okay, and many others-- I have so many ;-;



I swear im not grumpy all the time lol I'm usually nice


----------



## Heyden (Oct 27, 2015)

no.1 is hearing people eat and people puffing cigarette smoke in my face


----------



## Cailey (Oct 27, 2015)

people who walk too damn slow, people who drive too damn slow, people who chew loudly/with their mouth open, incorrect grammar, disrespectful people, drama starters/gossipers, people who don't shut up and constantly talk over me, people who can't park their cars and take up 2+ spaces, animal cruelty, people who don't use turn signals, people who talk hella loud on their phones in public, people who don't wash their hands in restrooms, people who follow too close behind me in traffic (I GET FURIATED), pushy sales people, telemarketers, nosy people, loud noises (I'm a really skittish person), constant own tapping, whiny/unappreciative people......... I have tons, oops.


----------



## Jake (Oct 27, 2015)

my biggest pet peeve is when people dont know what a pet peeve is


----------



## TarzanGirl (Oct 27, 2015)

I agree with a lot of ones already mentioned. I hate loud eating, bad grammar/punctuation, people who sing or whistle in public, people who drive slowly in the left lane, people that litter, when people clap in the movie theater, and many other things.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 27, 2015)

People who like to invade my privacy or who try to control my life. People who preach about religion or who try to convert me. People who borrow stuff/money from me but stall when it's time to return.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I don't like it when my family or people in general try to make me wear clothes in my own house when I'm naked and alone in my room like seriously let me be


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 27, 2015)

mimihime said:


> it drives me insane when people use the wrong 'your.' the concept is so simple yet i see adults and students use the wrong one all the time. that along with people who chew with their mouths open


I see this happen a lot. It kind of bugs me when I see my adult siblings doing it. ( spelling 'your ' wrong). Although, I do it on accident when I'm in a hurry. If I catch myself doing it on here, I quickly edit my post and fix it.

My biggest pet peeve is rude people. I'm nice to everyone, and I expect to be treated the same. Although, I have gotten very angry at rude people, and my ***** comes out. I hate when that happens because it seems to be out of my control, and that's not the kind of person I want to be. My husband thinks it's funny.

I also hate it when people are on their cell phones and won't get out of the way. Their shopping cart takes up the entire isle. I know they can see that I'm trying to get pass them, but they keep talking and won't move. ( even when I say "excuse me"). 

I took care of children for a living for many years, and could easily handle crying kids. The noise didn't bother me. However, I can't stand hearing kids cry and throw fits in the store. It drives me crazy. I think I just hate shopping, so when I go, I get easily annoyed.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

Easily offended people who actually pretends to be butthurt. like yes you can help it omg.

people who bring their obviously tired toddlers out on the train/public etc.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 27, 2015)

my pet peeve is with people who make others wait while they back into parking lot spaces.  it's my basic gauge for whether somebody seemingly benign is in fact a self-centered *******.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 27, 2015)

TarzanGirl said:


> I agree with a lot of ones already mentioned. I hate loud eating, bad grammar/punctuation, people who sing or whistle in public, people who drive slowly in the left lane, people that litter, when people clap in the movie theater, and many other things.



I agree with the littering. I also can't stand it when I go to the movies with adult friends, and they just throw their trash on the floor. I always end up grabbing it off the floor and throwing it away on the way out.

I have the habit of whistling and singing in public. It just makes me happy.lol. ( Although, my voice isn't that great. I probably annoy a lot of people. )


----------



## tumut (Oct 27, 2015)

When people use the word "yas".


----------



## piichinu (Oct 27, 2015)

yas


----------



## tumut (Oct 27, 2015)

piichinu said:


> yas


Die.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

Also people that assume you know everything pop cultural batman marvel reference. no i dont even read those let alone watch the films


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 27, 2015)

I have a long list sorry i'm not usually grumpy but i am easily annoyed by people I don't like



Spoiler



-When people are overdramatic and say OMG in every sentence shut up
-When people honestly don't know grammar. I sometimes play around and don't use grammar but at least I know it.
-When people say I should or should not be listening to that music mainly Fall Out Boy and Panic! At The Disco. That's my jam deal with it
-When people make sexist jokes because I'm a girl, then have a better come-back when I try to tell them to stop like honestly (EG. Me: "You can't make your own food?" Them: "Oh I can, but the girls have more experience."_
-WHEN PEOPLE MAKE STUPID REMARKS AND EVERYONE IS SO SURPRISED
-When people spell Tsunami 'sunami' or any other way
-When kids cry in stores loudly
-When parents let their kids do annoying things
-When people don't move when they're in the way despite us being polite



I am grumpy todayy


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 27, 2015)

people making assumptions, and people clearing their throat really loudly

edit:



Moko said:


> People who assume certain things is what a man/woman/etc. should be like. Like yes I'm a girl I don't shave my armpits.. problem?



this also ^


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

People who assume certain things is what a man/woman/etc. should be like. Like yes I'm a girl I don't shave my armpits.. problem?


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 27, 2015)

Adding. When people assume I'm dating a friend who's a guy.. Like.. No.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

Dinosaur~Wolf said:


> Adding. When people assume I'm dating a friend who's a guy.. Like.. No.



yes or people who think you need to be romantically involved to have sex. like.. um no we are just friends problem if we woohoo once in a while jesus


----------



## The Sundae (Oct 27, 2015)

[Deleted]


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

^ this. i mean i cant even go pee without ma asking what i'm doing ugh.

also when people are really paranoid just because i go see friends. umm calm down i wouldn't be friends with them if they were abusive damn it.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 27, 2015)

people who have kids that are screaming and crying in a public place and do absolutely nothing to try and quiet them down

Especially in a restaurant it's like. you cannot be serious right now stand the hell up and take your screaming child outside good lord


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

kayleee said:


> people who have kids that are screaming and crying in a public place and do absolutely nothing to try and quiet them down
> 
> Especially in a restaurant it's like. you cannot be serious right now stand the hell up and take your screaming child outside good lord



yes.. leave them at home really. or apparently they can't cause they are too lazy to get a babysitter or actually do something about it if they have to bring 'em at all.


----------



## The Sundae (Oct 27, 2015)

[Deleted]


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

The Sundae said:


> That reminds me. Kids running around stores and malls or just anywhere that's not a playground is another pet peeve of mine.
> 
> It's always the family who pops out the most kids too. When I was shopping earlier this week, I saw a bunch of kids running around and just decided to ignore them. Mind  you, I'm standing perfectly still and grabbing like a couple of soup cans and the kids somehow also run into me despite so much space to go around.
> 
> Then they tell me "ugh get out of the way lady!". As soon as I turned around, they realized how husky I am and ran the opposite direction out of fear. It's funny but also very irritating because the parents are clearly letting them roam around and haven't taught them proper manners.



Yeah I also love how the parents get really butthurt if you tell them. I mean raise them properly?


----------



## piichinu (Oct 27, 2015)

Lixx said:


> Die.



im still here x


----------



## Twisterheart (Oct 27, 2015)

I hate loud people. Everyone in my family does everything loud... They talk loud (you can hear them on the opposite side of the house with two doors shut), they watch TV loud (they put the volume on like 40 which is so loud on my Tv), they slam doors, they stomp around... I hate it. It's so obnoxious. It's even worse because they are loud early in the morning. One time my dad came stomping into the house and slammed the door. He then went in the living room and started talking to my grandparents, and he was so loud he woke me up at 6am.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 27, 2015)

I hate people who have bad signatures.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 27, 2015)

i hate hypocrites


----------



## tumut (Oct 27, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I hate people who have bad signatures.


Please, love yourself.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

Lixx said:


> Please, love yourself.



lol they are just trolling ignore em lol.


----------



## nami26 (Dec 10, 2015)

*Pet Peeves*

what is everyone's pet peeves?
mine is I hate the cold and homework


----------



## Llust (Dec 10, 2015)

- people who dont know when to shut up
- when erasers cant do their job
- the squeaky sound that comes from mechanical pencils
- when a fckboy tries hitting on me or all of a sudden changes our text convo from 'hey whats the homework' to 'netflix and chill?' like no, i want the mutha fkg homework. this happens to me so often and its really getting on my nerves tbh
- people who dont know how to cover their mouths when they sneeze/cough
- people who stop walking in the middle of a busy place
- slow walkers
- everything


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 10, 2015)

People who don't know how to think for themselves is a big one for me.


It's especially worse when it's the same people who think they "see the world for what it really is" when what they say is really just the same stuff they've read on the internet and accept without thought.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 10, 2015)

people who dont wear masks when theyre sick


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

Pretty much everything.
But the thing that peeves me the most is when you're out at a cinema watching a movie and there's like a group of teens talking and laughing and texting the whole time.
Happened to me once and I was not a happy camper.


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 10, 2015)

I don't like it when people spit on the ground .. its not cool or necessary. Its just gross.. I always look on the ground where I walk too because I'll see globs of spit on the ground pretty often


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 10, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> I don't like it when people spit on the ground .. its not cool or necessary. Its just gross.. I always look on the ground where I walk too because I'll see globs of spit on the ground pretty often



Someone kept doing this while I was waiting for the bus today and it was disgusting because he consecutively kept spitting. That's just gross.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 10, 2015)

A lot of things are pet peeves to me, but I'm easily annoyed so... not surprised.
~ people chewing with their mouths open and spitting food all over and they don't even realize they're doing it
~ people who leave behind a mess and don't acknowledge it or clean it up
~ people sneezing and coughing without covering their germy mouths
~ when your friend asks for homework any homework like an essay you written for proof of their transcripts and you're like smh it's not yours, why can't you make up and write your own since you're so desperate??
~ anyone who chews gum and thinks it's so cool.  it's not.
~ people who try to act like this or that online and irl they have no personality or are completely different.  BE YOURSELF.
~ when my cat scratches on my door and when I go out to give them attention they ignore me
*Worst pet peeve:*
_~ when someone says "hey I'll be here/do this/at this place at xyz time" and when you're there... waiting... they don't show up.  "oops something came up so srry!!!"_


----------



## Mariah (Dec 10, 2015)

People that put powdered sugar on fruit.


----------



## riummi (Dec 10, 2015)

people that smack or chew with their mouths open
when my dog always wants to go out right when i sit down to eat dinner
people who talk to freaking much
people who are slow - thinking wise and walking wise


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

when someone tells you "i'll be here i promise" then they don't show up like wtf??? this happened to me yesterday with my friend at band practice.

also when people don't close cabinets/drawers.


----------



## piske (Dec 10, 2015)

Mariah said:


> People that put powdered sugar on fruit.



Oh, god what? That sounds disgusting. And unnecessary! ;w;

One of my biggest pet peeves is when people are loud for no reason. Like, with their music or convo or car...no one wants to hear that, thanks!


----------



## boujee (Dec 10, 2015)

-Sob stories 
-A page is taking forever to load 
-One of my winged eye liner looks more better than the other 
-When your teacher brings down your grade because they lost a paper of yours 
-People with no sense of fashion


----------



## seliph (Dec 10, 2015)

Which pet peeve thread am I supposed to reply to

Anyways: loud chewers

screams


----------



## toddishott (Dec 10, 2015)

people who pace. that bugs me the most. I hate hate hate it. It makes me so uncomfortable and I will call you out and tell you to sit or stand in place because I cannot stand pacing.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Dec 10, 2015)

toddishott said:


> people who pace. that bugs me the most. I hate hate hate it. It makes me so uncomfortable and I will call you out and tell you to sit or stand in place because I cannot stand pacing.


Oops I do that I'm a nervous person ?v?"

Umm let's see
*People who stop to talk in busy places
*People who like to scream when they talk
*Random bad attitudes?? Keep it to yourself 
*The wrong usage of "there, their, they're", "to, too". 
*"Lol".
*Selfies in class. It's annoying. We get that you're all that but I think people got enough of you after the first fifty you took.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 10, 2015)

Mine is snoring. Oh god I cannot STAND the sound of snoring, even if it's quiet. I really think I have misophonia ;o;


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 10, 2015)

I hate when people decide to stand in a large crowd talking, right in the middle of a busy hallway. I also hate it when old people think they're entitled to everything, or that they can be as rude as they want just because they're older. My mom acts like this all the time, and whenever someone calls her out for it she says, "I'm 60 years old I can do whatever the f I want!" Being older doesn't mean you can do whatever you want... You should still be polite and follow the law.


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

oh yeah

girls who take their phones to class and put their obvious headphones on and listen to music on full blast.

at least that's what happens at my school


----------



## seliph (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh yeah loudness is a big one too. Especially if I'm 2 feet away from them like it's okay I can hear you.



mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> I really think I have misophonia ;o;



Same like I could compile a list of just the sounds that frustrate me oops


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

when people breathe heavily that i can hear them from 3 feet away like chill


----------



## kayleee (Dec 10, 2015)

I hate when people look at their phone or something and are like "oh my god!!" Or gasp or something and then wait for me to be like "what?" GOD it annoys me so much like if you want to tell me just say it don't make me have to pretend to be interested cause usually I just won't even acknowledge you when you do this

Ew it's so annoying idk why it just is


----------



## riummi (Dec 10, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> Someone kept doing this while I was waiting for the bus today and it was disgusting because he consecutively kept spitting. That's just gross.



plus its even worse when they make _that_ sound
the hacking cough .-.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 10, 2015)

smokers, if you smoke, i will not look at you


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 10, 2015)

smokers, I usually call them out whenever I see them, nasty f**ks


----------



## emolga (Dec 10, 2015)

people who don't cover their coughs or sneezes


----------



## kelpy (Dec 10, 2015)

kayleee said:


> I hate when people look at their phone or something and are like "oh my god!!" Or gasp or something and then wait for me to be like "what?" GOD it annoys me so much like if you want to tell me just say it don't make me have to pretend to be interested cause usually I just won't even acknowledge you when you do this
> 
> Ew it's so annoying idk why it just is



oh my gosh
Are you me?


----------



## gem83 (Dec 10, 2015)

-PEOPLE WHO EAT LOUDLY JESUS CHRIST
-People who are way too loud in movie theaters
-People who stand directly in your way at the store can u not see I'm tryna buy some damn doritos gtfo of the way
-People who think the world revolves around them


----------



## Llust (Dec 10, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> smokers, I usually call them out whenever I see them, nasty f**ks



that's a bit insensitive, dont you think? :/ im not fond of smokers at all either, but my dad as well as some of my closest friends smoke and i can tell that they're trying to stop. just because they smoke, it doesnt mean theyre a 'nasty ***'


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Dec 10, 2015)

mimihime said:


> that's a bit insensitive, dont you think? :/ im not fond of smokers at all either, but my dad as well as some of my closest friends smoke and they're trying to stop. just because they smoke, it doesnt mean theyre a 'nasty ***'



Preach! I'm trying to quit so hard. I'm down to less than 5 a day, which is a big deal for a pack a day smoker. It's really rough though. If I wanna go cold turkey I have to have three days to feel awful. And I started when i was young and stupid. Now I'm older and feel even stupider because I can't stop.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 10, 2015)

mimihime said:


> that's a bit insensitive, dont you think? :/ im not fond of smokers at all either, but my dad as well as some of my closest friends smoke and i can tell that they're trying to stop. just because they smoke, it doesnt mean theyre a 'nasty ***'



I'm not a fan of smoking, but I'd never call someone out, simply because you have no idea what situation that person is in.. They might actually be trying to quit, or they have a lot of problems in life and sometimes smoking relaxes them. I do think it's gross when someone just smokes in the rudest places, like right next to a door or in a car with other people or KIDS. Seriously, though..


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 10, 2015)

mimihime said:


> that's a bit insensitive, dont you think? :/ im not fond of smokers at all either, but my dad as well as some of my closest friends smoke and i can tell that they're trying to stop. just because they smoke, it doesnt mean theyre a 'nasty ***'



I see what you mean. I mean, it isn't their fault, it's the world.


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 10, 2015)

when people deliberately sneeze REALLY loud.


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 11, 2015)

Twisterheart said:


> I hate when people decide to stand in a large crowd talking, right in the middle of a busy hallway. I also hate it when old people think they're entitled to everything, or that they can be as rude as they want just because they're older. My mom acts like this all the time, and whenever someone calls her out for it she says, "I'm 60 years old I can do whatever the f I want!" Being older doesn't mean you can do whatever you want... You should still be polite and follow the law.



I agree with you 100% This is why I can't stand old people who act like this! It really makes me angry when I see old people get away with such behaviors.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 11, 2015)

People getting offended.

I feel like if I sneeze, someone is going to get offended.


----------

